# Cheese Fries



## Raine (Feb 5, 2005)

Cheese Fries


  Was | 6 POINTS
Now |  2 POINTS
Servings |  4
 Forget those fatty French fries. With a few ingredient ubstitutions, you can make a guilt-free version at home.


Ingredients 


1 serving olive oil cooking spray (5 one-second sprays per serving) 
2 large potato(es), Idaho, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch-thick strips 
1/8 tsp table salt, or to taste 
1/8 tsp black pepper, or to taste 
2 oz low-fat cheddar or colby cheese, about 1/2 cup 


Instructions 

Preheat oven to 400ºF. Coat a large baking sheet with cooking spray.


Arrange potatoes on prepared baking sheet and season to taste with salt and pepper. Bake 20 minutes and then flip fries and cook for an additional 20 minutes untl golden brown and fork tender. Cluster potatoes together on baking sheet and sprinkle with cheese. Bake until cheese melts, about 5 minutes more.


Chef's Tips 


We renovated Cheese Fries by: 

Baking instead of deep frying potatoes.


Using reduced-fat cheese instead of the full-fat variety


----------

